# Foundations for growth



## Guest (Aug 28, 2003)

Start with a good foundation.

Training:

You need at least 3-4 continuous years of intense, progressive weight training.

Diet:

A high protein diet balanced with high quality carbs and EFA's is essential to growing muscle and cutting fat. Getting the discipline to eat like a bodybuilder is not easy and isn't always about eating healthy foods all the time. With bulking, it's about getting the protein, efa's, and quality carbs first, and then it's about loading up on whatever it takes to reach your calorie quota. Keeping a food journal is practically the only way to do this effectively. You will learn what calorie range you need to be in to grow. You will learn what micronutrient ratio works best for you. You will need to accept the fact that when you bulk, if you do it right, you will get to the point where you are never hungry and you HATE food. Another reason for keeping your cycles 8 weeks or less: longer cycles require longer periods of this kind of eating and it is WORK.

When cutting, it's often about eating 20g of carbs or less every day while still getting adequate protein and keeping overall calories low enough to lose fat. There are other ways to cut too, all requiring discipline and permanent changes in eating habits if you want to keep your bodyfat low for any length of time.

Hydration:

You will need experience drinking 8, 8 ounce glasses of water every day and keeping the crappy drinks limited or out of your diet.

Supplements:

You will need experience with supplementation with protein, l-glutamine, and creatine, as well as a host of other supplements that may or may not work for you. You should know a lot about supplementation. Multiple vitamins, ALA, Vitamin C, Vitamin E, selenium, and carotenes should be part of your regular supplementation.

Rest:

Getting at least 8 hours of sleep, preferably the SAME 8 hours every night is essential to muscle growth. When on cycle, many of us find it difficult to get sleep. Melatonin, herbs, and other methods to assist with sleep may be necessary.

Okay, so once you have these basics covered and you decide to enter the world of Anabolic Bodybuilding, what's next?

Commitment:

Anabolic Bodybuilding is a multi year project. Don't believe otherwise. If you have paid your dues with some serious foundation work, you will get really good results, much faster than otherwise, they will be longer lasting also.

Planning:

Plan your cycle, your diet, your supplements, your ancillaries, your training, and your rest. Make sure that you have everything you need BEFORE you start the cycle.

DECIDE:

I am bulking and trying to slap on as much muscle as possible with a cost of gaining some fat.

or

I am cutting because I HAVE BULKED AT LEAST 3-4 TIMES AND HAVE AN EXCELLENT PHYSIQUE UNDERNEATH ALL THIS FAT so i'm going to lose as much fat as possible while trying to retain as much muscle as possible. So in the final analysis, the cost of losing a lot of fat is that i'm going to lose SOME muscle.

You can NOT effectively do both in the same cycle, or by "cheating" and doing two back to back cycles... i.e. you can not do one for 8 weeks followed by the other for another 8 weeks.

Anabolics

First cycle, best cycle. All you need is 1cc of Testosterone, Enthanate, Cypionate, Sustenon, Omna. 200-250mg, once a week is plenty to grow on your first cycle.

In future cycles, you can add in the minimum effective dosage of other anabolics to your testosterone base. Add 400mg of Deca to your second cycle, for instance. Your third cycle can be 500mg of Test and 400mg of Deca. Fourth, cycle you can add Dbol. Fifth cycle switch out the Deca with EQ or Tren. You add additional anabolics, and/or up dosages of previously used anabolics. You don't have to do both in every cycle. Many MONSTER sized guys have kept their Testosterone at 500mg for many years. Personally, I grow good with Testosterone as a base, and Deca, EQ or Tren with Dbol for my oral. I've not had great luck with: halotestin, anadrol, anavar, winstrol or primobolan. They seem weak and ineffectual when compared to the others. I haven't used HGH, because it is cost prohibitive in my case, and I have seen so much disappointment with it at affordable doses. Realize that what works for me, may not work as well for you. There is much individual differences in the results we will get from using the same dose of the same anabolic.

Buying Anabolics

A good domestic source is the safest way to go. They are, however, rare and difficult to find. When you find one, pay the higher prices for the reliable and safer service. The BEST way to get scammed when buying is to go bargain hunting. There are some good overseas sources, but that won't save your gear from a customs grab. If you use overseas guys, only use the ones who will resend your gear FREE if customs grabs it and you can prove it with a letter from customs and some tracking information. Don't respond to customs letters, just throw them away and prepare for a worst case scenario of controlled delivery. Don't send anyone more money than you can afford to lose, even your old reliable source you have used many times. **** happens. Realize that you are purchasing illegal controlled substances on the black market and you are assuming all of the related risks. Try to limit those risks as much as possible because I promise you that prison is every bit of every bad thing you have ever heard that it is, plus lots more.

Don't badger your source. Give him plenty of time before you freak out. Easier said than done but what good does constant emailing especially combined with threats do? It makes you a silly vulnerable bastard.

Ancillaries:

You MUST have 20 or more Nolvadex on hand before doing ANY cycle. You only need to take it if you get itchy, puffy, swollen nipples, and STOP taking it when the symptoms go away. You can use Proviron, Arimidex or any of the newer antiestrogens with your cycle but you will find that they DO limit your gains. ESTROGEN can cause muscle growth, but no one seems to know much about why. The antiestrogens can be useful at lower doses if you want to limit water gains, but in my experience, using antiestrogens in a cycle definitely resulted in significantly limited gains when compared to cycles without them. I still use arimidex and nolvadex post cycle during recover, after the clomid.

Clomid: You will need it to regain your endogenous testosterone production and NOTHING works as well. There are several ways to use it, but the New Gainskeeper formula is simple and effective enough, so stick with that if you have any doubts. People complain about getting acne from clomid. If you read the prescribing information for clomid, you will not see acne as a side effect listed. It is more likely that the cause of the acne during clomid, is the anabolics you were taking and/or your endogenous testosterone returning. I get acne BAD, post cycle while using clomid. But I have also taken clomid when I was not on a cycle and I had no acne. Think about it.

HCG: Here Comes Gyno. Okay, I don't like it much, but it can be used DURING a cycle to get your nutz back online as a kick start. If you use it at the end of your cycle you may not like the side effects. If you decide to use it, use it the way that it is medically prescribed for people using steroids to regain LBM. (See: www.medibolics.com article on post cycle recovery.)

Supplements during cycle:

Protein Powder: I like the zero or low carb kind because it is not filling and you can get 50g of protein several times a day without interfering with your eating of REAL food, which should make up almost all of your protein intake anyway. Know the different types of protein powder and how they are best used. www.proteinfactory.com

Creatine: Yes, use it when you are on your cycle.

L-Glutamine: Great when on cycle, and essential when off cycle.

ALA: Great when on any cycle with orals or any cutting cycle.

ECA: Great prior to your workout for additional energy during your workout and great for fat loss/appetite suppressant when cutting.

Milk Thistle: Great when you are taking any orals for liver protection.

Cranberry Juice Extract: Some people say this is good for your kidneys and may be useful when using Tren.

Managing Side Effects:

Use the proper supplements for protection of your internal organs such as your liver and kidneys. Use multivitamins, minerals and antioxidants for the same reason.

Nizoral Shampoo: Use it if you are concerned about losing our hair.

Saw Palmetto: Maybe useful for prostrate protection (over 40 crowd) and for preventing DHT related side effects.

B5: Pantothenic Acid: Useful for preventing Acne.

Other Acne help:

Neutrogena acne prevention skin soap

Taking a bath in water with a cup of bleach thrown in.

Using Tanning Beds.

Swimming in chlorinated water.

Retin-A to treat them when you get them

Syringes/Needles

You will need 3cc syringes with 1.5 inch 18 guage needles to draw up with and 1 inch and/or 1.5 inch 22-25g needles to inject with. You will use 1.5 for glutes, and 1 inch for everywhere else. You CAN use a 1.5 anywhere.

There are MANY other things you need to know, you can learn most all of them here on this board.

Other subjects that are essential:

How to inject. www.spotinjections.com

Also: Before injecting, wash your hands and the injection site with an anti bacterial soap like Hibiclens.

Use and alcohol pad to wipe down your vials or amps.

Swab the top of your vial with alcohol prior to drawing up. IF you are using amps, get a good amp opener and learn to use it. Plan on ****ing up a few amps when you purchase your anabolics. So if it is your first cycle, and you plan on using 8 amps of sustenon, buy 10. If you are using a vial, plan on it being underfilled and buy extra.

Draw up with a 1.5 inch 18g needle.

Draw up your juice into the syringe, switch the needles to a 22-25g 1.5 inch if you are injecting in your glutes, or 1 inch if injecting elsewhere. Tap out the bubbles to the top and you are ready to inject. Some guys use a blowdryer on the syringe to heat up the oil prior to injection, others run hot water over them. Don't microwave them. Microwaves don't like needles.

SWAB THE INJECTION SITE WITH AN ALCOHOL PAD!!!

Avoid abscesses, bacterial endocarditis, bacterial pnemonia and a host of other bad things.

When you inject, make sure you put the needle ALL THE WAY IN TO THE HILT. This will reduce your liklihood of lumps and abscesses.

If you are injecting in your quads, put the needle in slowly, you will be less likely to hit something that makes you JUMP.

Inject slowly. Place an alcohol pad on the skin next to the injection site with one hand and pull the syringe out with the other. Hold the cotton swab on your injection site to stop the bleeding. Steroids thin the blood, as does all the pain medicine you take for muscular pain, so you WILL bleed.

Rub the site after injection, take a hot epsom salt bath, put a heat pad on the site, take an ibuprofin or naproxin.

Recap the needle and put in an acceptable disposal container. Thick liquid laundry detergent bottles are nice, as are protein jugs. Don't toss in an uncapped needle as they WILL penetrate the protein powder jugs and sometimes even the liquid laundry detergent jugs.

Dispose of the needles, syringes in a medical waste container at a hospital. (Yeah, right, you're gonna do that.) Make sure you have capped all the needles, dispose of needles, syringes and bloody alcohol pads together but do not put your amps or empty vials in the same container. Dispose of those separately. I fill my containers with bleach, then superglue the tops on so they can not be removed. I dispose in conveniently located trash bins where I won't get arrested for using a trash bin that i'm not supposed to use. Remove all of the labels from your vials before disposing and consider filling the empty vials with bleach.

Orals:

Orals are best taken with food, and best spread throughout the day. If you are taking IP or other underground lab pills, chew them, otherwise, just swallow with water.

How to keep your gains.

See the New Gainskeeper.

Use the New Gainskeeper.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2003)

Yeah this is a must in my book.Now I just need a way to kill te coristrol completly.lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dang dude great reading. I like your articles. good reading especially during work. OOPS!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2003)

thanks dude but I cantake all the credit I pick up most of all my info from other source, But then again everyone learns something from someone else in oneway , shape or form. So thanks


----------

